# Hunters Needed in the Western Heartlands (IC Thread)



## Verbatim (Nov 30, 2006)

The man strode through the sparse early evening crowd of the inn and tacked a worn piece of paper onto the center post. He had a simple look to him, making the plain sword on his belt seem out of place on his side, but it was not hard to imagine him swinging a logger's axe or holding the reins to a team of oxen. Looking around at the crowd once more, his deep voice waivered a little as he spoke to the crowd.

"We need some help and I will be leaving in the morning. I won't be asking any questions of those who come with me, but don't mistake need for foolishness."

Walking out the door, the man nodded once to the innkeeper and then was gone.

[sblock=Poster notice]_Hunters needed to assist the constable of Aulbesmil. Pay to be based on experience and assistance provided._[/sblock]


----------



## xmanii (Nov 30, 2006)

Looking up from his ale, Khondar watches the man tack the paper to the pole. Finishing his ale, he gets up from his stool, and heads to the pole, and reads it.
Brushing past the people in the inn none to gently, Khondar ambles towards the door, exclaiming loudly, "Out of me way, this dwarf be having a job to do!"


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 30, 2006)

Albion stepped into the pub in Daggerford with a chip on his shoulder and the hope of finding a cool drink next to a warm fire alone. Daggerford was just a quick stop on the long road of discovery; those thugs down the road made the reality of Albion's need to move on a deadly truth.
"What'll ye have?" the gruff barmaid asked, eyeing the fresh cut on his check warily.
"Something cold, please." He tried not to notice the stares…too much. Not taking notice of the crowd's interest could make you a dead man in a blink.
"You fall off your horse or something?" she questioned, his pleasant manner giving her confidence in being forward with him. He was probably just some fool merchant that didn’t know his way around a town like Daggerford.
"Or something," he said with a wink - and a scowl when she turned, grinning ear to ear.
_It'll be a few years before I can be seen again on the Sword Coast. The Wizards were just as clueless as the Mystra goons. Either that or they’re not telling me something..._ Albion looked around at the clientele under furrowed brows. _How did they catch up to me so fast? I was careful. Maybe too careful._ Often times, being too careful could get you killed just as fast as not being careful enough; it was like balancing on a dagger point. Asking questions always was. The waitress ambled back over with a big mug of lager.
"Four copper," she said definitively.
"Could I convince you to give me a discount? My horse was just stolen…" he aimed a hopeful grin and held the glint in his eye off until the woman looked over her shoulder.
"Three copper; but only 'cause I think yer cute." She tried her hand at a seductive wink and failed miserably. Albion just opened his mouth and feigned an intrigued laugh.
A few minutes passed before a meaty fellow strolled through the commonroom of the inn and gave a concise invite, most likely to some backwater farming village, to do some grunt work.
A dwarf volunteered immediately. Not too surprisingly.
_I could use some muscle and a place to stay low for a little while..._ Albion thought, eyeing the interested crowd over his drink.


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 30, 2006)

Albion slid off of his bench by the fire and passed around the edge of the crowd reading the posted recruitment and listened to the exclamations the men made to hear the scoop. It was better than trying to get close to the pole to read it himself.
_A constabulary couldn't have much use for my "experience," _ he thought, _but maybe I can convince the lumberjack otherwise..._
Albion hung around, listening a little longer, before he stepped outside and approached the seemingly uninterested constable.
"Daryc Himdahl, furniture merchant out of Luskan," he said, offering the large man a small but callused hand. "What troubles does Aulbesmil suffer from, sir?"

[sblock=OOC]Bluff +5
Gather Information +5[/sblock]


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 30, 2006)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> Albion hung around, listening a little longer, before he stepped outside and approached the seemingly uninterested constable.
> "Daryc Himdahl, furniture merchant out of Luskan," he said, offering the large man a small but callused hand. "What troubles does Aulbesmil suffer from, sir?"[sblock=OOC]Bluff +5
> Gather Information +5[/sblock]




Catching the man as he unhitched his mount, a plain looking workhorse with a simple saddle on it, Albion's alias flowed off his tongue with a practiced ease. Turning around and seeing the offered hand, the man shook it and Albion's hand felt as if it was encased in a living piece of oak.

"Sven Mortenson."

Releasing his handshake, the larger man looked over Albion's clothing for a moment before speaking again.

"I don't think we have much trade with Luskan Maestar Himdahl, don't think we have much trade outside of Daggerford to be honest, so you don't have to worry about losing any coins from us while you are in town. We have us a problem with wolves and while we know a thing or two about hunting, the simple fact is with harvest time coming, we have more pressing matters to deal with. However, the wolves don't seem to think we do."

Shrugging his shoulders slightly, Sven turns back to his mount and pulls it free from the hitching post.

"My advice to you sir would be to look for easier places to sell furniture, at least until we get this problem dealt with."


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 30, 2006)

Albion shook his hand behind his back once the tree man let him have it back.
_The name alone could fell a spruce..._ he thought as Sven mentioned farms, a lack of trade, and the biggest problem in the area being wolves. _Perfect._
"Not so, not so!" Albion exclaimed when Sven finished. "I'm looking to expand my trade. Something of an entreprenuer, you might say," he added with a wink. Big words tend to sell. You can't question a word you don't understand. "I'll love to take a look at Aulbesmil; I think it could be advantageous for the both of us..."
Seeing Sven might not have understood just how and didn't seem to be in the mood to give it much thought, Albion outlined it for him. A masterstroke. 
"I can promise you, Sven, with a bit more notice, Aulbesmil's wolf problem could be eliminated completely. I can be the one to put Aulbesmil on the map!" But some smalltown folk don't like to hear talk like that, so Albion drove the point home. "I can bring merchants to Aulbesmil. Merchants don't like wolves much, so they'll bring guards..."
Albion stopped himself. Promising too much too soon would only make him sound like a smooth-talking city-slicker that doesn't care about anything but profit. It takes one to know one.
"I'd just like to help, Sven." Albion offered what he thought was a compassionate smile.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 1, 2006)

Riley gets up from his table and lets his glasses rest on the tip of his nose while he reads the notice.  _Interesting_, he thinks as he pushes them back to their proper place and gives an approving nod to nobody in particular.

He notices the man talking with another outside, and decides to introduce himself.

"I'll go," he says simply.  "Where should I meet you in the morning?"


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 1, 2006)

Albion spotted the holy symbol of Mystra before the young man even spoke. He seemed underwhelming for a priest...
_I paid their "donation" fees!_ he thought, a little paranoid. The wizards in Luskan told him to seek the clergy of Mystra, who in turn charged him a hefty tithe for their services that revealed nothing. Revealed nothing to him anyway. _He's too young to be an assassin._
Albion flashed a smile at the newcomer, hoping and waiting to hear acceptance from Sven.


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 2, 2006)

As Sven pondered the _merchant's_ words, Albion saw the other man approach and listened as the offer for help was echoed by another. Turning back to look at the Aulbesmil representative, he could tell that Sven wasn't impressed by the bookish man who stood before him.

"Forgive me for asking sir, but how much hunting have you ever done? Your hands look softer than my daughter's and she is but a bab still."

Turning to look at Albion, the man sighed once more.

"Maestar Himdahl not to be rude, but Aublesmil didn't send me to get them on the map, they sent me to help get rid of the wolves. If you can do that then maybe Constable Ghini will introduce you to people who speak your language. I can't promise anything, as she has only been in town a few months now and she hasn't exactly warmed herself up to us local folk yet."


----------



## Majin (Dec 2, 2006)

The gaunt elf rode slowly through the village atop his raven-colored horse, a pair of freshly skinned furs drying behind its saddle. Scanning the square from beneath his closely drawn hood, red-irised eyes stared distrustfully, sizing up a pair of humans conversing outside the nearby tavern. As he rode closer he caught sight of a dwarf moving to intercept them as well. 

Turning to regard this possible new threat, this new angle caused his vision to catch the glint of the sun through the branchs of a nearby cluster of trees. Shadowleaf flinched and turned his head sharply away, eyes squinting in pain as he muttered a curse under his breath. Halting his mount for a few moments, he chose to observe for awhile longer as his vision slowly returned to normal. He wished to find a tanner's somewhere so he could move on. Perhaps the group he spied could direct him, so he could leave all the sooner. He gathered his dark cloak around him tighter as he sat his saddle, waiting to make his move.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 2, 2006)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> "Forgive me for asking sir, but how much hunting have you ever done? Your hands look softer than my daughter's and she is but a bab still."




"Right you are sir, but surely you wouldn't deny a young mage his right to find his place, would you?"  Riley simply smiles at the man, and extends his soft hand to him.


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 2, 2006)

Shrugging his broad shoulders at the young mage's words, Sven's hand swallowed the other hand when he shook it and Albion heard the faint sound of knuckles popping from the shake.

"If you think you have spells that can..."

Sven's words died upon his lips as another figure approached them on horseback. The figure's hood was drawn up tightly around its face and across the horn of the saddle a bundle of rolled furs could be seen.

Sven released the mage's hand and made a quick gesture of warding that both men had seen from others in their travels.

"I think I should get back to putting the word out like Constable Ghini told me to do. If you think you both can help, be here tomorrow morning."

[sblock=Albion Sense Motive]You don't know what it is that upset the larger man, but the appearance of the stranger has definately put him in on edge.[/sblock]

[sblock=Riley Sense Motive]The man seems anxious to get back to work, but he seems distracted over something also, you are just not quite sure what.[/sblock]


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 2, 2006)

_A mage, eh? _ Albion thought of the young man next to him with a touch of sarcasm.
"Yes, of course," Albion replied to Sven, getting the answer he wanted from the big man, and considering the hooded figure an advantage to his cause. "Tomorrow."
He watched Sven walk away and eyed the hooded figure for any signs of a threat when he was gone.
_A trapper come in for some trade..._ He shook his head and turned to the "mage" next to him.
"We seem to share a common interest," he said, offering a hand. "Daryc Himdahl. I'm a furniture merchant out of Luskan; trying to establish trade in these parts..."
Albion wanted to make sure the so called wizard wasn't after him. He seemed innocent enough, but so does an iron golem right before you trigger the ward.

[sblock=OOC]Bluff +5
I'm not sure how you want to work Albion lying to the others :\ [/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 2, 2006)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> "Daryc Himdahl. I'm a furniture merchant out of Luskan; trying to establish trade in these parts..."




Riley extends his hand to to the merchant, oblivious to  his lies.  "Riley VonLarich," he says.  "Graduate of the University of Silverymoon.  It is good to meet you, Daryc.  Care for a drink?  Seems there is some time that needs killing before the wolves."  Riley grins naively at the man and nods back to the inn.


----------



## xmanii (Dec 3, 2006)

"I will be here," Khondar replies to Sven's back, then turns to eye the other two as he comes up to the conversation.


OOC
[sblock]
Sorry for the delay, haven't been feeling well for most of the day.
Do I recognize the sign?
[/sblock]

edited per V's instructions


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 3, 2006)

xmanii said:
			
		

> "I will be here," Khondar replies to Sven, then turns to eye the other two.




"Great!" Riley exclaims.  "We were just going in for shot of ale.  I must say, I don't believe I've ever had the occasion of sharing a drinking table with a dwarf, but oh, the stories I've heard!  Please, won't you join us?"

Riley truly is like a kid in a candy store.  He is in open-mouthed awe at his first prospect of adventure.


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 4, 2006)

Albion hesitated before accepting the young wizard's invitation to a drink; when the dwarf was included in, Albion's doubt subsided.
"Of course!" Albion said, including the dwarf in his approving stare.
_Maybe some of his innocence will rub off on me..._ he thought, waiting to follow the others back into the inn. He gave the hooded figure on horseback one last look because he seemed to want to say something.
"That fellow has the look of a trapper about him. Maybe he would be interested in Aulbesmil's plight...?" Albion asked the others. The wizard was probably more inclined to make such a suggestion openly to the stranger. One of those happy-go-lucky types.


----------



## xmanii (Dec 4, 2006)

"Me throat is as parched as the Anauroch,"  Khondar says, as he walks back into the tavern, finding his old seat untaken.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 4, 2006)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> "That fellow has the look of a trapper about him. Maybe he would be interested in Aulbesmil's plight...?" Albion asked the others. The wizard was probably more inclined to make such a suggestion openly to the stranger. One of those happy-go-lucky types.




Riley looks the odd fellow up and down and smiles.  "Let's see," he says to Albion as he begins to walk over to him.

"I say," he says with a wide smile.  "Might you be in need of adventure?  You look of the trapping sort, and it seems there is some hunting to be done, if you're interested.  We were just going to have a drink over the situation.  Care to join?"

Riley cocks his head to try and get a better look at the man under the cloak, but even if he does see him, he apparently doesn't quite notice his condition as of yet.  

ooc: But I'm sure he'll have something interesting to say when he does.  He's talking so much, he's starting to even annoy me!  How sad is that?


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 4, 2006)

Ablion cringed when Riley began walking over to the stranger.
_Not what I had in mind, kid,_ Albion thought. He looked between the dwarf (exit: stage right) and Riley as if trying to come to a decision. The muscle went inside the bar to enjoy a drink. The novice went to invite a possible threat to dinner.
"I'll see you inside then, Riley?" Albion called after the young wizard. Albion shook his head and went inside to join the dwarf at his table and share a drink.
"Daryc Himdahl," Albion offered a hand, "furniture merchant out of Luskan." He was almost beginning to believe it himself.


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 7, 2006)

The door to the pub swung open and a figure in a tattered cloak filled the frame. Stooping slightly as he entered the hulk of a man, easily a head taller then a tall man, took  down his hood and revealed a weather-beaten face. Crow's feet and prematurely white beard made the bear look much older then his 27 winters. Placid pools scanned the room taking measure of its inhabitants. Perhaps due to his size the man payed the blatant stares no mind, in fact just the opposite he spoke in a deep booming voice to those within.

*"I am Ulrich. It has been many days since I have had a hot meal and a warm bed. I seek both and am willing to work hard for them."* he announced. *"I am sturdy."*  he punctuated this statement by pulling off his cloak revealing a barrel shaped chest, and meaty arms that ended in calloused hands the size of plump hams. *"And no task is to menial."*

Obviously a wasted talent if there ever was one....


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 7, 2006)

"Right," Riley says to the silent hunter.  He gives a quick nod of the head and backs up, afraid to take his eyes from the man.  _Odd how silience can be so intimidating,_ he thinks to himself.  "Well, if you change your mind then," he spits out, and quickly turns back to the door of the inn.

As he reaches for the door his eyes jolt open in shock.  "Speaking of intimidating," he says to himself, perhaps a little too loud, as he realizes that what he was reaching for was not a door, but a man nearly bigger than one.  Suddenly feeling too insignificant for words, Riley mearly stands there while the man moves into the tavern, letting the light seep back in slowly.  He is relieved to see through his blue-tinted lenses that he is not the only one with his mouth agape at the huge man.  Timidly, he walks inside and finds a seat next to Daryc.


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 7, 2006)

Albion turned to stare at the hulking newcomer with his hand still out to Khondar. The half-elven rogue let his arm fall to the table, producing a muffled thump and spilling a drink, after the giant of a man introduced himself to the entire commonroom with a booming voice.
_With a body like that, I guess he can afford to make himself center of attention,_ he thought, eyeing Ulrich much like a gambler would a fine piece of horseflesh.
He didn't notice Riley until the young wizard was seated next to him.
"Make any friends?" Albion asked with half a smile.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 7, 2006)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> "Make any friends?" Albion asked with half a smile.




"Odd fellow that one," Riley replied.  "Didn't say anything at all, really.  And the strangest pink eyes.  I don't think I've ever seen anything like him."  He shuddered a bit as if a chill were travelling his spine as he reached out for the mug of ale set before him.  He nearly spilled the drink down his shirt as he noticed the dwarf for the first time sitting at their table.

"Oh my," he said as he set the mug down heavily on the table and wiped his dripping chin with one hand and extending the other in greeting to the dwarf.  "Riley VonLarich, of the University of Silverymoon."  He held his smile wide for the dwarf to acknowledge his practiced greeting.


----------



## xmanii (Dec 7, 2006)

Khondar looks up at the giant of a man, as he makes his entrance. Must be having some ogre blood in him, Khondar muses to himself as he makes sure his warhammer is readily available.


----------



## xmanii (Dec 7, 2006)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> "Oh my," he said as he set the mug down heavily on the table and wiped his dripping chin with one hand and extending the other in greeting to the dwarf.  "Riley VonLarich, of the University of Silverymoon."  He held his smile wide for the dwarf to acknowledge his practiced greeting.





Clasping Riley's hand, Khondar replies gruffly, "Well met, I be Khondar Battlehammer." He then reaches his hand towards, waiting for the half-elf, who is looking towards the giant man to turn around.
Taking his pipe out, he fills it up, and lights it, blowing smoke, and looks the young mage up and down. "Be a long ways from Silverymoon, lad. What ye be doing here?"


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 7, 2006)

Albion quirked up with piqued interest when Riley mentioned pink eyes on the trapper, but kept his personal apprehensions to himself. He just stared through Riley, lost in thought, as the man introduced himself to the dwarf across from them. When Khondar offered his hand to Albion, he shook himself slightly and returned the gesture with a well-practiced smile.
"Daryc Himdahl; furniture merchant out of Luskan. Clan Battlehammer, eh? I still hear of the wonders produced by the dwarves in Icewind Dale; the economy on the Sword Coast hasn't been the same since Bruenor - sorry, King Bruenor - up and moved," he says pleasantly, hoping to gain the dwarf's trust with a little knowledge of the Realms. Albion stayed quiet afterwards to let the two chat. If he remembered correctly, Mithral Hall was somewhere close to Silverymoon. He was sure the two of them had plenty to talk about.


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 8, 2006)

Ulrich blinked as he looked around the room. His eyes were wide in expectation. The clear pools seemed to convey a sense on...innocence?? That belied his bear-ish appearence. Despite some murmering and comments no job offers were forth-coming. 
*"No? Very well...Ah what is this?"* he said spying the post. *"Hmmm...Yes this sounds like honest work. To who do I speak of this?"* he again asked the room as a whole.


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 8, 2006)

_Somebody oughta shut him up,_ Albion thought ruefully. In an odd stroke of compassion (never mind the prospect of having a man that size on his side), Albion waved Ulrich over to the table.


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 8, 2006)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> _Somebody oughta shut him up,_ Albion thought ruefully. In an odd stroke of compassion (never mind the prospect of having a man that size on his side), Albion waved Ulrich over to the table.




*"Aha!"*  Ulrich said with a broad smile. He strode up to the table. *"Well met! I am Ulrich the Wanderer, Fist of Ilmater. What is it that we hunt?"* he said with an outstretch paw.


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 8, 2006)

Albion recognized his mistake too late and slowly pulled his arm down out of the air. When Ulrich the Wanderer ambled over, introduced himself again, and produced a hand that could engulf Albion's face (at chest height for the half-elf), Albion reached up and shook it gingerly, hoping to have a fully functional hand when he got it back.
"Daryc Himdahl," Albion said loudly with a wide grin; the nature of the beast. "Merchant out of Luskan. Wolves as far as I can tell... We're all having a quiet talk about it over a drink; you're welcome to join us, if you like." Albion looked to Khondar and Riley to make sure it was alright with them.


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 8, 2006)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> Albion recognized his mistake too late and slowly pulled his arm down out of the air. When Ulrich the Wanderer ambled over, introduced himself again, and produced a hand that could engulf Albion's face (at chest height for the half-elf), Albion reached up and shook it gingerly, hoping to have a fully functional hand when he got it back.
> "Daryc Himdahl," Albion said loudly with a wide grin; the nature of the beast. "Merchant out of Luskan. Wolves as far as I can tell... We're all having a quiet talk about it over a drink; you're welcome to join us, if you like." Albion looked to Khondar and Riley to make sure it was alright with them.




Ulrich gives Albion's hand a firm shake just shy of painful. *"My thanks to ye." *  he replies and takes a seat. The chair groans in protest as the big man settles his weight down gingerly. I light cracking sound is heard as the chair strains to support the behemoth as he shifts his weight, but miraculously the chair holds.
Ulrich looks to those gathered at the table. *"So, what be the converation about?"*


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 9, 2006)

xmanii said:
			
		

> "Be a long ways from Silverymoon, lad. What ye be doing here?"




"Adventuring!" Riley exclaims.  "My plan is to see all that there is to see.  I've read about them in excess, and now I want to experience the wonders of the world for myself."  Riley takes a long drink from his rapidly emptying mug.  

"Battlehammer you say?"  Reiley is genuinely curious now.  "Well now, there's a name I know well.  Never met him personally, but the stories!  And his dark elf companion has been known to visit Silverymoon more than once.  A dark elf!  Who would have known?"

As the huge man sits at the table Riley waives the barmaid over with another round.  "Welcome, friend.  At least, I hope I can call you friend.  Lady of Mysteries be with me should I call you anything else."


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 9, 2006)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> As the huge man sits at the table Riley waives the barmaid over with another round.  "Welcome, friend.  At least, I hope I can call you friend.  Lady of Mysteries be with me should I call you anything else."





Ulrich smiles *"Have no fear. Any whose heart is true and leads a goodly life may call this humble servant of Ilmater friend."  * 

He looks to the barmaid. *"Though it be in Ilmater's tenets that suffering brings us closer to the great Martyr, I fear I cannot long bear this thirst that need quenching. Your most affordable beverage Milady...Please."*


----------



## xmanii (Dec 9, 2006)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> *"Aha!"*  Ulrich said with a broad smile. He strode up to the table. *"Well met! I am Ulrich the Wanderer, Fist of Ilmater. What is it that we hunt?"* he said with an outstretch paw.





Looking suspiciously at the hand, Khondar blows out some smoke, and says flatly, "I be Khondar, of the dwarves."


OOC:
[sblock]
Me saying "of the dwarves" is considered an unfriendly greeting.... you *must* have giant blood in you, to be so tall, is Khondar's thinking. Should be some good role-playing between the giant and myself ahead. 
[/sblock]


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 11, 2006)

Albion held a hand up to ward Ulrich off from ordering something cheap.
"I've got this round, gentlemen," he said and looked to the waitress from earlier to buy a mug for everyone. She winked at him when she came back and placed a drink in front of him and the others.
_Keep the drink flowing..._ he thought to himself. Albion wasn't a wise man, but he knew how fast a dwarf could go from calm and colloquial to rowdy and rude when in a bad mood. It was better to just keep Khondar focused on a full mug of ale while the kid and the giant man conversed.

[sblock=OOC]Verbatim: I just want to make sure it's okay with you if I take advantage of my Mercantile Background feat in these kind of settings...[/sblock]


----------



## xmanii (Dec 12, 2006)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> "Adventuring!" Riley exclaims.  "My plan is to see all that there is to see.  I've read about them in excess, and now I want to experience the wonders of the world for myself."  Riley takes a long drink from his rapidly emptying mug.
> 
> "Battlehammer you say?"  Reiley is genuinely curious now.  "Well now, there's a name I know well.  Never met him personally, but the stories!  And his dark elf companion has been known to visit Silverymoon more than once.  A dark elf!  Who would have known?"
> 
> As the huge man sits at the table Riley waives the barmaid over with another round.  "Welcome, friend.  At least, I hope I can call you friend.  Lady of Mysteries be with me should I call you anything else."





OOC:
Ack, somehow I missed this. Sorry

"Aye, that Drizzt be a good one to have in a fight. See with me two own eyes take out two giants," Khondar says with admiration.


----------



## Majin (Dec 13, 2006)

Shadowleaf watched silently as the man with the blue glasses walked away. In need of hunters then, were they? His coin pouch was getting a little on the light side. He watched as well as Sven skittered away without as much as a look back in his direction. Seemingly everyone that was interested in this hunting job was congregating inside. He decided to investigate further, storing his mount nearby, he gathered his cloak about him and went inside.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 13, 2006)

xmanii said:
			
		

> "Aye, that Drizzt be a good one to have in a fight. See with me two own eyes take out two giants," Khondar says with admiration.




"Impressive indeed," Riley says.  He opens his mouth to continue but the words are lost as he sees the strange pink-eyed man come through the door.


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 14, 2006)

Albion glanced over at Riley when he seemed to stop speaking midsentence. The rogue did a slow motion double-take when he noticed the cloaked figure entering the commonroom and stared in apprehensive silence, lost in deja vu.

~ ~ ~

_"The Watch found Old Man Greystone murdered in his sleep and they're looking for you, Albion," Daryc Himdahl warned his childhood, underworld companion. "You need to get out of Amn; they're taking this pretty seriously..."
Albion grimaced into his drink and shook his friend's comforting hand off of his shoulder.
"I didn't do it."
"I know you didn't, Albion, but they think you did, and with your reputation..." Daryc hardened his features; if his friend wanted to be so stubborn, he needed a swift kick to get him moving. "Old Man Greystone was respected in the community and everyone that knew him and know what you are pitied him for having such a uncouth son tarnishing his good name. Don't think for one minute that those people won't blame you. And everyone will believe it. Get out of Amn, Albion. Any chance you had of getting in the Guild is blown. You can't survive here anymore."
Albion glanced over at his friend with a stoic smirk. He only barely noticed the hooded figure enter the commonroom.
"Look, I've got a little coin I can give you to help you on your way. You can't go back to the shop..." Daryc pulled out a leather pouch that jingled with the sound of money. "Take it."
"Are you working for them?" Albion asked. He suspected his friend had been a member of the Guild for some time.
"Take the coin and get out of Amn, Albion. The next time I see you... Just get out of here. Please."
The two childhood friends looked at each other, knowing their friendship was at an end. Albion watched over Daryc's shoulder as the hooded figure pulled out a hand crossbow and pointed it at him. Something inside of the half-elf clicked as the trigger was pulled. Albion grabbed his friend by the arms in a sudden burst of anger at being betrayed.
"You won't see me!" he yelled, as the bolt slammed into Daryc's back. Albion pushed his friend's dying body at the would-be assassin and made a break for it. He still managed to grab the leather coin pouch before leaving his friend for dead._

~ ~ ~

Albion narrowed his eyes and put his hands under the table. He slid his dagger out of its concealed sheath in his pants and slipped it into his longshirt sleeve with the pommel in his palm.
"Looks like your friend was more interested than you thought," Albion said calmly to Riley.


----------



## Majin (Dec 15, 2006)

Shadowleaf scans the commonroom looking for the man with the blue glasses. As he spots him conversing with another familiar face from the small group that was gathered outside he slowly approaches the group. _How will you judge them, My Dark Mistress?_ he mused silently to his goddess Shar, as he gauged their reactions from under his hood. It was then that he pulled the hood back, allowing long strands of silver hair to spill out around his pale face, framing his red eyes dramatically. 

He focused his unprotected gaze on the spectacled man and spoke in a drawn out, raspy voice. "Hunting... would be acceptable."


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 15, 2006)

Albion ran his finger around the glass "gem" in the pommel of his dagger as he watched the hooded figure walk over to their table. When the albino revealed himself, Albion stiffled a disgusted look and waited for Riley to say something. The wizard seemed genuinely friendly.


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 15, 2006)

When his tablemate offered to buy a round of drinks Ulrich smiles broadly.

*"My thanks to ye friend Daryc."* he saluted the man with his mug and took a long quaff leaving the hair on his upper lip covered somewhat in foam.

*"--and it is always a pleasure to drink with one of the Stout Folk, friend Khondar...For years the Dwarves of Jormunsalr have traded wares with the Brothers of the Yellow Rose. There is no sweeter a drink then Ilmatari Blueberry Wine. <<sighs>>. Alas the last 13 years, the stygian depths have been rocked by constant battle and the Clans have been relegated to the upper levels of the Halls. Our Monastary has often served as a sanctuary to heal thier critically wounded. Though vastly outnumbered I am certain they shall win back the Great Hall from the Orcs....Such is the way of the Earthspur Mountains though. A hard cold place."* 

Ulrich gets a far away look in his eye and starts to half speak half sing in a raspy bass voice.

_"Broken teeth to scar the sky,
cruel testaments to time,
remorseless,
savage,
mountain lords of a land
the dwarf-gods abandoned."_

He then laughs a bit shaking his head, *"Sorry I do not know the rest..."* he apologizes and then takes another long drink finishing his mug and slamming it to the table with some force. *"Ahhh!"*


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 16, 2006)

Majin said:
			
		

> He focused his unprotected gaze on the spectacled man and spoke in a drawn out, raspy voice. "Hunting... would be acceptable."




Riley was a bit shocked by the half-elf's appearance, and a little more than intimidated.  But this recent talk of the famous Drizzt Do'Urden has, if nothing else, reminded him not to judge people by their appearance, but on their actions.  Riley quickly shook off his initial timidness and stood up to greet the man, his hand extended in friendship.  "I'm Riley VonLarich, graduate of the University of Silverymoon."


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 16, 2006)

As the five of you enjoy your drinks, you see the afternoon crowd beginning to fill in and many examine the posting on the board. While many look at it casually, there are some who seem to take a genuine interest in it and begin discussing something at one of the tables across the tavern.

[sblock=OOC]Feel free to continue the meeting, just wanted to move time forward some and advance this just a bit. We will transition to morning when the group is ready.[/sblock]


----------



## Majin (Dec 16, 2006)

Shadowleaf lowers his eyes to regard the proffered greeting hand from the mage. "I am Nilbalion Sa'Variel, but you will call me Shadowleaf. Your greeting is acknowledged, but I do not like to be touched," the elf explains, as his gaze shifts back, his hands hidden within his cloaks. 

"What are the details of the hunt?" he asks, business-like, devoid of any emotion. He eyes Albion for good measure as he waits for someone to fill him in.


----------



## xmanii (Dec 16, 2006)

"That be ok, I don't be touching elves if I can't be helping it," Khondar replies gruffly, while fingering his hammer at his belt, all the while suspiciously eyeing the elf and giant-man.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 16, 2006)

Majin said:
			
		

> Shadowleaf lowers his eyes to regard the proffered greeting hand from the mage. "I am Nilbalion Sa'Variel, but you will call me Shadowleaf. Your greeting is acknowledged, but I do not like to be touched," the elf explains, as his gaze shifts back, his hands hidden within his cloaks.





"Oh, well.  Very well, then.  Won't you have a seat, at least?"  Riley tries to play it off a bit, though he's not sure now if he's nervous of offended.  This man is difinitely no Drizzt, but still he'll give him the benefit of the doubt.

"Wolves," he says in answer to Shadowleaf's question.  "Apparently they've become a bit of an issue"


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 17, 2006)

xmanii said:
			
		

> "That be ok, I don't be touching elves if I can't be helping it," Khondar replies gruffly, while fingering his hammer at his belt, all the while suspiciously eyeing the elf and giant-man.





*"One cannot shake hands with a clenched fist." * Ulrich says quoting an Ilmatari proverb then continues in Dwarven. 

[sblock=dwarven]"Mayhaps your caution shows _your beard is longer then your years 1_, but fingering a weapon when there is drinking to be done is _fair unbearded 2_."

OOC: Notes
_1 _ Wise, Prudent
_2 _ Foolish, Reckless[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 17, 2006)

Riley chuckles a bit at the dwarven proverbs, and is elated that he is given a chance to use his knowledge of the dwarven tongue.  However, he decides that now is the time for everyone to understand what is said, and in the common tongue he speaks:

"Please, we cannot work with this tension between us.  Let us drink, and know one another not for our faults or our differences, but for the comradery that we are sure to find, given that we allow ourselves the chance."   Riley looks at each of thsoe at the table square in the eye, and swallows hard when he meets those pink orbs of the newest stranger, but still holds his gaze, and raises his glass.  "To new beginnings, and a prosperous road ahead."


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 17, 2006)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> Riley chuckles a bit at the dwarven proverbs, and is elated that he is given a chance to use his knowledge of the dwarven tongue.  However, he decides that now is the time for everyone to understand what is said, and in the common tongue he speaks:
> 
> "Please, we cannot work with this tension between us.  Let us drink, and know one another not for our faults or our differences, but for the comradery that we are sure to find, given that we allow ourselves the chance."   Riley looks at each of thsoe at the table square in the eye, and swallows hard when he meets those pink orbs of the newest stranger, but still holds his gaze, and raises his glass.  "To new beginnings, and a prosperous road ahead."




*"Spoken as a true diplomat."* Ulrich says smiling and raises his mug towards Khondar.


----------



## Majin (Dec 17, 2006)

Shadowleaf nods at the diplomatic words, visibly relaxing slightly. The moon elf then sits on the seat offered him, but keeps his silence, preferring to take in everything that is said and eye each of his new companions in turn, weighing them crtically.


----------



## xmanii (Dec 18, 2006)

Khondar pointedly ignores the giant-man, and drinks more of his ale with the others.


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 18, 2006)

Albion flashed a worried grin at Ulrich. The giant man may have seen through the lie, but he hadn't called his bluff openly. Commendable.
_He'll expect me to come clean, no doubt._ Albion thought about the monk while the albino elf made it clear to everyone that he wasn't sociable.
Albion shared Khondar's distaste in Ulrich's usage of the Dwarven proverb. The rogue had learned the language of the crafty folk some time ago while still an apprentice. With a dagger in his hand, Albion felt Ulrich meant him specifically. He did his best not to get offended.
_A man could start a brawl trying to make peace with Dwarven euphemisms..._ Albion slipped his dagger back in its sheath, made room for the albino at the table, and raised his mug to Riley's toast with a smile.
"New beginnings and prosperity."


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 18, 2006)

Albion nursed the dregs of his drink for a little time after the toast was made. He waited until dusk was well underway before pleasantly excusing himself from the table and promising to meet the others in the morning. There were a few things he wanted to do before going on sabatical in the boonies.
_New beginnings and prosperity..._ he thought as he wandered down the darkening street looking for an apothecary's sign hanging above a shop door.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 18, 2006)

Riley also excused himself after several hours.  The room started to spin as he stood, but he kept himself straight long enough to say a proper farewell and shake hands with any who would allow it.  

He stumbled a bit as he climbed the steps to his room above, but managed to make it inside and secure the door before he collapsed on the pile of warm blankets.  He put his hand to his head and laughed to himself, elated at the thought of adventure.  He knew he had drank too much, and that a wizard with a dull mind was a worthless one indeed, but he so wanted the night to be a good one, and it seemed that the more ale that flowed, the more relazed everyone became.  The tension was thick at first, but Riley was confident that any issues had all but worked themselves out.

He produced his spellbook and began perusing its pages.  _Wolves_, he thought to himself.  _What do I have that's good for wolves?_


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 19, 2006)

The night passed quietly for everyone, and too quicklyfor those that continued to drink well into the night, and true to his word Sven Mortenson of Aulbesmil arrived to greet those who would answer his call. The quartet of men who sat on the far side of the bar spoke with Sven first and with a nod of his head and a shake from his mammoth hand, the quartet filed out of the bar and into the early morning air.

Walking towards the table where you once again took residence, the large man's eyes hardened as they rested upon the albino elf at the table.

"It seems you found one true hunter in Daggersford merchant. Let us hope his skills bring you success."

Forcing his gaze away from Shadowleaf, he fixed his stare upon the rest of you.

"Those men that left know the way to Aublesmil and will get word to Constable Ghini that we are coming behind them. They have traveled together before and did not need me to guide them. I hope you take no offense that I have given them leave to press on before we take our leave."

<assuming there is none>

"If your mounts are nearby let us gather them and be off. The sooner we return, the sooner the town can begin the harvest."


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 19, 2006)

~ The Night Before ~

Albion walked until he came to a sign advertising The Twisted Root. The cautious rogue hung around outside, studying the few late-night strollers and making sure no one suspicious followed him or would see him enter. The front window of the apothecary’s boasted the telltale sign of a speakeasy: a white rose in an empty wine bottle.
Albion entered with a dignified grin and his hair parted differently than it was only a moment before.
"Good evening…" He looked around the front of the store for the shopkeeper and found a middle-aged halfling woman taking measurements of a fine blue powder and weighing them with an elaborate set of gold scales. "Hello, my name is Barnoby Winchester. I just opened a delicatessen on the other side of town…" He waited for the diminutive woman to acknowledge him for a moment before he realized she was waiting to hear what he wanted of her. "I’ve found my new shop plagued with mice and I was hoping I could find a humane means of catching the little rascals in your wares." Albion aimed a hopeful smile around the scales to once again try and catch her eye.
"You’ll have to do better than that, Mr. Winchester." She said the name like it was a toddler sticking its finger in a candle flame. "That was cute though. This town is too small for me not to have noticed a new deli. What do you want?"
Albion coughed into his hand and tried to think of a different approach, but his train of thought was lost to the impatient halfling’s interruption.
"Look, I don’t care what your name is, son. Who you are or where you’re from doesn’t concern me. I know how to do business." She eyed him critically over the rim of her polished bifocals.
"I don’t have a lot of coin; I need something relatively cheap if not potent. Something to make my job easier, if you know what I mean." He smoothed his hair over, completely abandoning false pretenses. "Whattya got?"
"What will you give me?" She hopped down from a standbox behind the counter and waited for Albion to place his coin purse where she could see it. She sneered at the petty contents and went to the storeroom, leaving the rogue to wait in silence. When she came back, she placed a tiny vial of copperish liquid on the countertop and secreted Albion’s gold into her well-tailored dress.
"Oil of Taggit. It’ll put your ‘mice’ to sleep as soon as it will a grown man. It’s to be ingested if you want it to have the desired effects." She glared at him until he slipped the vial into his pocket. "I’m giving you a special discount, Mr. Winchester, because my late husband’s name was Barnoby. I’m even going to pass on a bit of wisdom in case those pesky mice trouble you again. The Taggit plant grows in the woods around these parts. A reddish green leaf like poison ivy; don’t confuse the two. The oil is expensive, hard to come by, and illegal to carry. I trust you know discretion?"
"My middle name is secret," he said with an exaggerated wink.
"Cute. You’re cute. Do you want to know how to make it or not?" She waited for his nod. "Harvest the leaf, mash it into a pulp, and bottle it for a day. After a day, you’ll add a pinch of sugar and a splash of water to give it a pleasant taste and the right consistency. If your mice get a belly ache, you did it wrong."
Albion stared open-mouthed for a moment. "Thank you, but why are you telling me this…?"
"Because I don’t want to see you in my store again. Is that clear? If you get caught with that, you forget where you got it, see? It’s bad for business if scattered brained neophytes go babbling inconsiderate things about the Twisted Root."
"Right. Of course. Good evening." Albion didn’t ask her name before he left. Shady business was better left in the dark.

~ Morning ~

Albion came down to the commonroom from his cheap chambers in the inn at a decent hour. Albion was never one to sleep longer than he had to, but he was never chinsy when it came to rest either.
_New beginnings and prosperity,_ he thought once again and fingered a small vial-shaped bump concealed in his shirts. _You have to spend a little to earn a lot..._
Albion joined his companions from the night before and had a relatively quick and quiet meal. When Sven came over to the table sometime later and addressed him, Albion looked at the albino with a cocked eyebrow.
_Great, now he's my responsibility._
Albion waited for the others to leave before doing so himself.


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 20, 2006)

Riley didn't say much as Sven made his speach.  He was still suffering the fading remnants of a light hangover, and really only wanted to close his eyes and hide behind those blue tinted lenses, which were doing nothing to keep the bright morning sun from searing straight through to his brain.

When Sven was finished with his spiel, Riley did as instructed and gathered his things and followed him out, ready for adventure dispite the low groaning in his stomach.


----------



## xmanii (Dec 21, 2006)

Letting out a gruff laugh at Riley, Khondar follows him to meet Sven, and hear his little speech.


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 21, 2006)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> "If your mounts are nearby let us gather them and be off. The sooner we return, the sooner the town can begin the harvest."




Ulrich's face twisted in embarassment.
*
"I am afraid I do not own a steed. Not many Beasts would Burden themselves with one of my girth. Mayhaps I can....Walk?"*


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 22, 2006)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Ulrich's face twisted in embarassment.
> *
> "I am afraid I do not own a steed. Not many beasts would burden themselves with one of my girth. Mayhaps I can....walk?"*




"If you think you can keep up, then be my guest, but I have yet to meet anyone who could keep up with a horse at anything over a trot."

Looking over at the half-elven merchant, Sven's facial features were easy to read and it was obvious he was less than pleased.

"You couldn't even get them mounts?"

With a heavy sigh he addressed you all once again.

"Let's go..."

_~Ten hours later~_

As you prepare to stop for the night, those on horses feel their mounts growing skittish as you move into the heart of the woods that seperate Daggersford and Aublesmil. Sven quickly begins reaching for his bow, but before the larger man can unfasten it from its straps, four wolves move from the cover of the woods, circling the group and stare at the party for a moment. They seem to be unnaturally thin and each have a heavy white saliva dripping from their maws. A howl seems to come from deep in the woods and as one they rush towards the group.

As they close in, Sven kicks down at the one leaping at him and manages to deflect the beast for a moment, but it merely seems to enrage the creature more. One closes in on Ulrich, perhaps seeking prey closer to its level, but moving with suprising speed and grace for one his size, the larger man sidesteps at the last moment and the wolf's jaws snapped only on air.

Albion and Shadowleaf's mounts thrash about, nearly throwing their riders off in the process, but the frantic movements of the horses actually work to their rider's advantage and the two manage to evade the snapping jaws for the moment.

Actions?

[sblock=init]
Wolves: 19
Shadowleaf: 16
Khondar: 15
Sven: 15
Riley: 13 
Ulrich: 11
Albion: 10[/sblock]


----------



## Majin (Dec 22, 2006)

~The Inn~

Having not the trust to become inebriated the previous night, Shadowleaf descends from him room his usual quiet and vigilant self, hood drawn to keep out any invading rays of morning sunlight. Giving a silent prayer to Shar he eats his breakfast alone in the corner of the inn least touched by the ambient light. When Sven begins his speech the elf listens from his seat and leaves to secure his mount when the opportunity presents itself.

~Wolf Encounter~

Gritting his teeth as the wolves snap at him and his mount, Shadowleaf wheels the horse around tightly and leaps from Shadar's saddle, drawing his weapons as he lands. 

He will attack the nearest wolf relentlessly.

[sblock]Attacking with just the longsword, using the smaller sword to parry if possible. Is a lore check of some kind possible to see if he notices what's wrong with the wolves?[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 22, 2006)

Kneading a small ball of wax between his fingers, Riley mutters a few words under his breath and traces a quick arcane symbol in the air.  The sound of several men traipsing through the woods grows increasingly louder, as if they are walking directly toward the wolves.

ooc: _Ghost Sound_, in an attempt to distract the wolves and draw a couple of free attacks for the melee guys.


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 22, 2006)

~ Outside the Inn ~

Albion raised a finger to mention that _he_ didn't even have a mount, but thought better of it since Sven seemed to think it was his responsibility...again.
_I'll just borrow someone else's,_ he thought, a little annoyed. He walked into the stables and selected an unattended mount and grabbed a saddle hanging on a post close by. The trick to getting away with grand theft equine is to look nonchalant about it. _I'll just donate it to Aulbesmil when we get into town..._

~ Ambush ~

Having no experience in battling while astride a horse, Albion circled his stolen mount around behind Shadowleaf for protection. Sure he might be able to put a quarrel into one of the emaciated canines, Albion dismounted and prepared to do just that.
When the sound of reinforcements rumbled up from somewhere near in the woods, Albion's hope rekindled.
_Maybe I can escape unscathed._ He looked around at the skirmish and considered his best line of defense.

[sblock=OOC]If he has enough time after dismounting, he'll fire off a shot at the wolves that are hopefully both focusing on Shadowleaf.
Sorry, Majin  [/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 22, 2006)

_Hell's Teeth! They were upon us so quickly!_ Ulrich thinks to himself.

Bearing the brunt of the assault he cautiously attempted to take the lupine's legs from him with a tree-trunk like appendage.

[sblock=OOC] Attempt a Trip attack with Improved Trip.
That would be a +2 Melee Touch Attack. My Opposed Trip Check is +10 on the roll.
If successful I will take my free Melee attack and attack him with an Unarmed Strike against a Prone target (-4 to its AC). If it tries to get up from Prone I will take my Attack of Opportunity and attempt to initiate a Grapple. (another Melee Touch at +2 to hit) opposed grapple check is +10. 

How are we handling dice rolls? Invisiblecastle or DM rolling?[/sblock]


----------



## xmanii (Dec 23, 2006)

OOC: At the town.

"Bah, dwarves not be needing horses, me two legs be just fine getting me where I be needing to be going!" Khondar says to Sven, at the mention of horses.

OOC: In the woods.

Khondar moves up to help Sven, "Guide me hammer, Clanggedin!", as he takes an overhead swing at the wolf.


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 23, 2006)

As soon as Shadowleaf's feet touched the ground, the cloaked elf drew his swords and stabbed quickly at the nearest wolf. The sharp steel bit deep into the wolf's side (19 total vs AC?? = hit for 9 dmg), causing the wolf to back away slightly, as it searched for an opening in the elf's stance.

Khondar ran towards their guide, drawing his hammer as he did, and with a mighty yell to the Father of Battles tried to crush the spine of the wolf that was in front of him. While the force was there, his aim was not, and the hammer's head thudded into the ground missing the wolf. (6 vs AC?? = miss)

The large woodsman pulled his sword free of its scabbard, but it was obvious to everyone that Sven was not trained to fight while mounted. Stabbing down weakly, his thrust sailed wide and it looked for a moment he would be thrown from his horse from shifting his weight forward too much. [5 vs AC?? = miss]

Closing his eyes to focus on the spell, Riley fought to keep his mount under control and call upon the Weave at the same time. Even though the spell was a minor one, it was still a struggle to do both actions at once. As the wax disappeared from his fingers, the volume around the battle intensified as the sounds of heavy footsteps could be heard approaching from the woods. In the wolves' frenzied state though, they seemed to focus only on what was in front of them.  Concentration roll success, but the wolves rolled 18 on their Will check

Ulrich sought to remove the wolf's mobility from it by knocking it to the ground with a quick slide move of one of his trunklike legs, but the wolf backed away as the larger man made his move and the leg sweep only served to back it away momentarily. [7 vs AC?? = miss]

With a dismount far less graceful than the elf beside him, Albion pulled the small hand crossbow free and raised it as one of the wolves snapped at him again. Pulling the trigger before he could truly take aim, the faux merchant thought he missed as the small bolt clicked free and then disappeared from sight. However the result was plain a second later when the wolf suddenly dropped dead at his feet, a ruptured eye the only  sign of where the bolt had passed through before sinking deep into its brain. Nat 20 to hit, nat 20 to confirm, insta death house rule 

_~Rd 2~_

Between Sven's frantic movements to stay on his horse and Khondar's knowledge of defensive fighting, they manage to keep the wolf at bay a second time as they tried work together to drop the beast.

The injured wolf would not be denied so easily, as it ignored the threat of steel and bit deeply into Shadowleaf's calf. Although the elvish ranger managed to stay on his feet, when the wolf backed away he could see his blood dripping off its muzzle. 5 pts dmg 

Lunging again at the evasive monk, the wolf's efforts were in vain as it was denied a second time by the monk's movements.

[sblock=Order 2nd Rd]
Wolves x 3: 19 (W1 ??/??, W2 9/??, W3 ??/??)
Shadowleaf: 16 (4/9)
Khondar: 15 (10/10)
Sven: 15 (??/??)
Riley: 13  (5/5)
Ulrich: 11 (9/9)
Albion: 10 (7/7)[/sblock]


```
W1                         W2
                   Sven/Khondar                Shadowleaf/Albion

                                   Riley

                         Ulrich
                           W3
```


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 23, 2006)

Riley quickly dismounts and again calls upon the weave to send a burst of energy crashing into the wolf in front of the giant Ulrich.

ooc: _Magic Missle_, 1d4+1


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 24, 2006)

As the lance of magick burns into his wolf's side Ulrich tries to take advantage of the distraction by finishing his opponent with a two-fisted double axe-handle overhead smash.

OOC: Full Round Action to _Decisive Strike_ +0 attack 2d6+4 damage


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 24, 2006)

Albion stared at the dead wolf in front of him, a little surprised at his unusual percision.
_That's a first..._ He looked around at the others in battle and decided Shadowleaf needed immediate relief the most, he circled around the wolf facing the albino and attempted a shot on the beast's flank.

[sblock=OOC]Hand Crossbow - 2 (1d4) 19x2
Sneak Attack +1d6 if he can pull off a flank[/sblock]


----------



## xmanii (Dec 25, 2006)

Recovering quickly from the poor swin, Khondar swings his hammer again, growling at the wolf when it growls at him.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 12, 2007)

[sblock=OOC] Sorry again about the long delay all.[/sblock]

Rd 2

Bringing his blade down once more against the wolf that nearly hobbled him, Shadowleaf's blade bit deeply into the wounded beast's neck killing the beast.  18 to hit vs AC?? = hit for 6 damage. Wolf dying.

Launching a dart of eldritch energy at the wolf's flank, Riley saw the impact and watched as the wolf yelped in surprise from the unexpected injury. Magic Missle cast. 4 pts of damage to the wolf.

As the wolf fell before him, Albion quickly reloaded the small crossbow and advanced towards the dwarf and the struggling woodsman. Not risking his luck a second time with being so close to the raging wolves, he positioned himself and fired the bolt at the wolf and cursed almost immediately as the wolf lunged forward as the bolt was released causing it to sink into the ground behind it.  9 total vs AC?? = miss

Bringing his hammer up once more, Khondar set his feet and as the wolf lunged forward, the dwarven priest was ready for him. The weapon impacted heavily against the wolf's skull and while the blow did not kill the beast, it did not seem to be supporting itself well. 17 total to hit vs AC?? = hit for 8 damage

Using the wolf's injury against it, Sven tried to stab down once more with his sword, but his mount seemed far more interested in getting away from the wolf than near it. Aborting his swing in mid stroke, the woodsman fought to keep control of his mount and barely succeeded.  Success at Ride check, failure at hitting the wolf.

Joining his hands together, Ulrich swung them towards the wolf in front of him in a motion very similar to Khondar's strike a few feet from him. As his fists slammed home, the wolf's spine shattered from the blow and the creature fell quickly to the ground in front of him. 17 total to hit = 13 damage to the wolf. Wolf is dying.

~Rd 3~

Staggering in front of Khondar, the wolf pressed the attack once more on its unsteady legs, lunging forward weakly once more towards the dwarf. Pushing the beast away with his hammer, Khondar watched it stagger backwards for a moment and then simply collapse in front of him.

Actions? All wolves are currently dying as Khondar's wolf attacked at 0 hps and then slid into the negatives.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 12, 2007)

Albion gritted his teeth momentarily after the last wolf fell to the ground.
_I thought_ we _were supposed to be the hunters,_ he thought bitterly. Hunting was supposed to be about waking up early, trudging around the woods for a few futile hours, and coming back to a nice warm fire and a strong drink - not being attacked before the hunt even begins!
Albion stared at the bloodied snow by Shadowleaf's foot and considered himself lucky. The rogue stepped over to Riley and directed the young man's attention to the albino elf.
"Your friend is in need," he whispered. Riley may be a wizard, but he carried the regalia of a priest too. Maybe he was stronger than Albion gave him credit for.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 12, 2007)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> "Your friend is in need," he whispered. Riley may be a wizard, but he carried the regalia of a priest too. Maybe he was stronger than Albion gave him credit for.




"I..." Riley stammered over the words.  "I'm not healer; Mystra has not blessed me with those gifts."  He seems honestly regretful, and a little embarrassed that there is nothing he can do for the injured elf.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 12, 2007)

_Maybe not._
Albion patted Riley on the shoulder to comfort him and show he didn't hold it against him.
"A good thing too. I would feel very inadequate indeed if I traveled with someone so much more powerful," he said to the young wizard quietly. "Did you all see the blast young Riley cast?" Albion said to the group in an impressed tone. Perhaps making him feel good about what he could do would let him forget Albion ever mentioned what he couldn't.
Albion left the wizard to take the compliment as he would, with humility or pride, and walked over to the albino.
"Will you survive?" Albion offered the elf his waterskin to help calm his nerves. Once the adrenalin from battle wore off, the elf was in for a shock.


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 13, 2007)

*"I am no healer but I will see if I can help."*

OOC: Untrained Heal +2


----------



## xmanii (Jan 14, 2007)

Glancing around, Khondar notes no more wolves are around, and then takes stock of the injuries. "Be ye needing healing, elf?" Khondar asks gruffly.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 15, 2007)

Looking at the bite wound on the albino's leg, Ulrich can tell that while deep it is not enough to hobble him if it was left to heal on its on. Heal check 16 vs DC 10= success

Looking down at the wound, Khondar sees that while it might fester if left to heal on its own, the elf would not be permanently lame if it was forced to heal on its on naturally.

[sblock=ooc]I have spoken with Majin offline and I know he should be coming back on the boards soon, so we will hopefully be resuming a faster pace once he returns. I will be posting XP on the OOC thread soon for you all to update your sheets with.[/sblock]


----------



## Majin (Jan 15, 2007)

Sheathing his weapons silently as the last wolf falls Shadowleaf squints down at his wound, biting away the stinging pain. Flinching as Khondar offers aid, Shadowleaf turns sharply from the man and mutters "No," with a shudder as he moves to tend to his horse, ignoring the man from that point on.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 15, 2007)

Albion cocked an eyebrow at the elf ignoring him completely. He licked his lips in agitation and decided to take a swig of his water.
_I have better things to worry about._ Like his own life for instance.
When Ulrich and Khondar both offered the albino aide and were turned down, Albion listened intently from beside his stolen mount.
_So the dwarf is a priest..._ the rogue thought. _The elf is a fool to turn down a dwarf's offered hand._
"Should we bring the bodies? Is there a reward for these kills, Master Sven?" Albion asked while the others settled with the albino. He mounted his horse and waited _patiently_.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 15, 2007)

Nodding his head as he finally manages to get his mount under his control, Sven's voice showed the strain of a combat he was not used to.

"Well I can't tell you the amount, but you came here to kill these beasts and to me it seems like you all will do just fine for yourselves. I am not sure what the Captain wants as proof, but pelts or the whole beast should work for her I think."


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 15, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]If no one else will skin or gather the dead wolves, Albion will throw at least one over the back of his horse and tie it there as secure as possible.[/sblock]


----------



## xmanii (Jan 16, 2007)

"So be it!" Khondar thunders loudly to the elf's back. Turning around himself, Khondar stomps off.


----------



## Majin (Jan 16, 2007)

Shadowleaf's expression did not change as the booming voice of the dwarf carried through the surrounding trees. Magic from another, unless direly needed and then reluctantly, would not touch him, never again. Aloof, as was usual for him, the elf turns and focuses his attention on the fallen beasts, kneeling to begin expertly skinning one right on the spot.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 16, 2007)

Riley shrugs at teh exchange between the elf and dwarf, deciding that it is none of his business.  He does what he can to help with the wolves, and prepares to move on.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 16, 2007)

As the elf and mage drew daggers, the albino elf producing an odd shaped blade that seemed designed for this type of work, the others watched in silence as they worked. Shadowleaf's training allowed him to skin the beast quickly, but Riley's methods were crude to say the least. Although he was able to salvage a full hide on the first wolf he worked on, Riley's slash and pull method did not work well on his second attempt and as he grew frustrated with the patches of fur ripping in his hands, he settled for claiming the ears and being done with it.

Glancing up he saw Shadowleaf rolling both pelts he harvested from the wolves and securing them to his horse. Wiping his blood covered hands on one of the loose patches of fur, Riley secured his pelt and ears and nodded to Sven when he was ready to go.

Aulbesmil

_The town of Aulbesmil lies in a forest clearing a few miles across. Fields of grain and groves of fruit trees dot the countryside. A river makes a broad loop that surrounds the settlement on three sides, while a millrace that runs straight as an arrow cuts across the western edge of the town, transforming it into an island. Two low stone bridges span the river just east of the millrace on the norht and south sides of the town.

Within the town, all seems neat and tidy, if worn. Most of the buildings are stone, with fine glass windows. The paint on the doors, window frames, and shutters has faded, although none of it is actually peeling. The stone walls and pavements sem to have more than their fair share of cracks, but there are no weeds. The buildings have slate roofs, bleached to pale gray by long exposure to the sun. Here and there, the slates have been replaced by wooden shingles.

The most impressive structures in town are the mill and a modest inn, whose shingle sign identifies it as the Sylvan Glade Inn, both two stories tall. A small shrine to Chauntea can be seen just on the outskirts of town on the way to one of the fields of wheat.

It is obvious that the recent wolf attacks have put the townspeople on edge, as they  eye you all warily as you come into the town. However the few merchants you see try to put a smile on their faces at your approach._

Dismounting in front of the Sylvan Glade, Sven motions for you all to do the same.

"I will try to find Captain Ghini, so feel free to get something to eat or drink while you wait."


----------



## xmanii (Jan 17, 2007)

"Be sounding like an elven inn to me," Khalen responds, as he enters the inn, and takes it in. Finding a suitable spot to sit, Khalen sits down, and booms out, "An ale I be needing!", as he looks around for a serving wench.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 17, 2007)

~ The Forest ~

Albion watched as the albino kneeled down and began skinning the dead wolves. He cocked an eyebrow when the young wizard bent to try his hand at it.
_He's almost sickly sweet,_ he thought cynically. The rogue probably wouldn't have been able to do any better, so Albion didn't care to complain or volunteer.

~ Aulbesmil ~

Albion spotted the shrine to Chauntea almost before anything else. He never knew why he had adopted the Harvest Goddess as his patroness, but he told himself the Bounty of Life came in more forms than wheat and barley, to suppress any doubt.
_A simple ideal for a simple man,_ he thought, and put the divine out of his mind. He was never really one to pay homage anyway.
When the group stopped in front of the Sylvan Glade and Sven departed, Albion noticed some of the local businesses and couldn't help but feel the need to mingle. Keeping up his latest image required a bit of small-talk with the natives.

[sblock=OOC]What kind of shops are around?[/sblock]


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 17, 2007)

_ The Sylvan Glade

Oak trees surround this two-story stone structure and its outbuildings, which include a stable and small shed. The inn's double doors open to reveal a partially sun brightened room with a well-worn but equally well polished hardwood bar to the left and a triple row of round tables extending straight ahead. The remains of an early morning fire glow in a fireplace at the back. A door behind the bar seems to provide the only other exit, though there are windows in all the walls._



			
				xmanii said:
			
		

> "Be sounding like an elven inn to me," Khalen responds, as he enters the inn, and takes it in. Finding a suitable spot to sit, Khalen sits down, and booms out, "An ale I be needing!", as he looks around for a serving wench.




As Khondar's bellow echoes in the tavern, a chuckle from the man behind the bar is its only reply. "Then I would advise you to get up and walk over here to get it. If anyone saw me serving you, I would have to start serving everyone that passed through here and if you are hungry, we have stew for three coppers a bowl." Pointing to an iron cauldron hanging above the glowing coals, it is obvious where the stew is contained at the moment.

-               -                 -                    -                    - 

Stores in Aulbesmil: general store, a small smithy, the mill and tailor's shop. 1,000 gp limit of shops in town to help guage how small of a place it is. Approx 956 adults in the town.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 17, 2007)

_I've got to get him to teach me how to do that_, Riley thought as he watched the hunter's expertise.

At the inn, Riley supresses a chuckle as the dwarf is put in his place.  He tosses the man his three coppers and helps himself to a bowl of the hot stew.  The lingering effects of last night's ale were still with him, and he opted to leave that alone for the moment.  He takes his bowl of stew back to the table, being careful not to spill any.

"Nice place," he says to no one in particular as he takes in a large spoonful of stew.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 17, 2007)

Albion watched as Khondar and Riley retired into the inn, and decided to split off as well. He led his stolen horse around to the stable off to the side of the Sylvan Glade and tied it up in one of the stalls; he did his best at taking care of the animal past that point and left his coil of rope and his adopted father's tools in the stall with the horse (hidden under some hay, of course) before leaving.
Albion walked out of the stables of the Sylvan Glade and took-in the town of Aulbesmil with a look of distaste.
_Just a place to lay low for awhile..._ he thought, trying to cheer himself up.
He walked past the inn to a quaint building that looked to be a general store and stepped inside, keeping a friendly smile cocked and loaded.
"Greetings!" he said loudly to get the attention of a clerk.


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 17, 2007)

Ulrich followed quietly into the Inn.

He sat at a stool, which protested audibly at the monk's weight but held.

*"Stew please."*


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 19, 2007)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> "Greetings!" he said loudly to get the attention of a clerk.




_The Trusty Nail_

Stepping inside the small building, Albion's eyes quickly surveyed the building and quickly realized that besides the basic needs of a farming and logging town, this store seemed to have little else. There were a few hand crafted chairs, some lanterns and oil, and various other mundane items.

"Hello yourself young man, what can I do for you today?"

A man of middling years, walked in from the small room behind his counter. Peering in on instinct, Albion can't see much besides a small wood stove in the corner. The man was dressed simply with one sleeve tied up past the elbow of his missing left arm. Glancing at the cut of your clothes, the man's smile faltered for a moment.

"Are you part of the other group Sven brought into town?"


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 19, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Ulrich followed quietly into the Inn.
> 
> He sat at a stool, which protested audibly at the monk's weight but held.
> 
> *"Stew please."*




"Just three coppers and a bowl is yours, but by the looks of it I don't think one bowl will be enough for you."


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 19, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> "Nice place," he says to no one in particular as he takes in a large spoonful of stew.





"Thanks, I will be sure to tell the owner that we met your approval. I have told him before that most people could care less about the outside of the place, as long as the food is hot and the ale isn't all water, but he still thinks that appearance is everything."


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 19, 2007)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> "Thanks, I will be sure to tell the owner that we met your approval. I have told him before that most people could care less about the outside of the place, as long as the food is hot and the ale isn't all water, but he still thinks that appearance is everything."




"I don't know about everything, but a positive exterior never hurts," Riley says before eating another mouthful of the stew.  "And this.. this is excellent as well," he says, referring to the stew.  Of course, he would have complimented the man even if he didn't like it.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 19, 2007)

Albion knew that he was probably only ten years younger than the man before him but looked twice that due to his heritage. He would have to play his role based on what was socially acceptable for that age.
"I just wanted to..." he began, cutting off after the one-armed man's second question sunk in. "Other group? You've already met the ones that came before us?"
_They work fast..._
"Excuse me. Where are my manners? Daryc Himdahl, furniture merchant out of Luskan. Sven told us the trouble Aulbesmil was in and I wanted to help in any way."


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 19, 2007)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> "Just three coppers and a bowl is yours, but by the looks of it I don't think one bowl will be enough for you."




Ulrich laughs and fetches a tarnished silver coin from his belt.

*"This should be enough to slake my appetite."*


----------



## xmanii (Jan 20, 2007)

Grumbling, Khondar gets up to get some stew, and drops 3 coppers off.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 20, 2007)

_The Sylvan Glade_

As the three of you pay for the meal and begin relaxing, the man puts his towel down and leans into the bar, looking back to the back room before speaking in a much lower voice.

"You guys part of the hunters the _Captain_ sent for?"

_The Trusty Nail_



			
				hippocrachus said:
			
		

> "I just wanted to..." he began, cutting off after the one-armed man's second question sunk in. "Other group? You've already met the ones that came before us?"
> 
> _They work fast..._
> 
> "Excuse me. Where are my manners? Daryc Himdahl, furniture merchant out of Luskan. Sven told us the trouble Aulbesmil was in and I wanted to help in any way."




"Wayne Trus, owner and founder of the this fine store. You sure have come a long way to sell furniture Maester Himdahl and with these damned wild dogs acting as if the Beastlord himself was leading them, your trip may end a lot sooner than you'd like. Another merchant came to town just after the wolves seemed, a silk and perfume vendor from Waterdeep. He hoped to catch us before the Festival of Reaping I suppose, and they killed him and nearly all of his caravan guards..."

The man paused for a moment and the weak smile faded from his face.

"To answer your question Maester Himdahl, the others got in late last night and promised they would have this situation in hand before the Blood Moon, let us hope they can fight as well as they can drink."


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 20, 2007)

Riley freezes for a second, his mouth still full of stew.  He looks to the other and doesn't say anything, his guard immediately thrown up in response to the man's secretive tone.  Finally, he swallows hard.  "Why the big secret?" he ponders to his companions.  Finally, he turns to the man and asks, "Are there problems with that, sir?  Perhaps something that we should be made aware of?"


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 20, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> Riley freezes for a second, his mouth still full of stew.  He looks to the other and doesn't say anything, his guard immediately thrown up in response to the man's secretive tone.  Finally, he swallows hard.  "Why the big secret?" he ponders to his companions.  Finally, he turns to the man and asks, "Are there problems with that, sir?  Perhaps something that we should be made aware of?"




Glancing back over his shoulder, the man's smile fades as he answers.

"_Captain_ Ghini is scared and that is why she sent for outsiders to come in and deal with this. Captain Fletcher would have mustered the militia and rode out to run down all the wolves within ten miles of the camp, but our good _Captain_ Ghini's first act was to ride in from Daggerford and tell everyone in town it was too big a problem for us to handle."

Shrugging his shoulders as he straightened up, his smile returned just as quickly as it left.

"How about I get you all a drink, for the duty you are doing for us all?"


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 20, 2007)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Glancing back over his shoulder, the man's smile fades as he answers.
> 
> "_Captain_ Ghini is scared and that is why she sent for outsiders to come in and deal with this. Captain Fletcher would have mustered the militia and rode out to run down all the wolves within ten miles of the camp, but our good _Captain_ Ghini's first act was to ride in from Daggerford and tell everyone in town it was too big a problem for us to handle."
> 
> ...




"A drink sounds wonderful, thank you."

As the man goes to make the drink, Riley speaks to the others.  "Seems the town may be a little resentful of their _Captain_.  I wonder why he says it like that?  Perhaps we'll find out when we meet her.  I just hope the resentment is not forwarded onto us.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 21, 2007)

Albion thought of an entire merchant caravan being wiped out by a few hungry wolves and shook his head, whether in disgust or condolence he couldn't decide. Maybe the man was just trying to scare him off. A little town like this out in the middle of nowhere was sure to be full of xenophobes and people that didn't want their way of living threatened by progress.
"Waterdeep, you say? A soft people," he said. "I'd take two Luskan mercenaries over an entire guard out of Waterdeep any day."
He let it end at that. He didn't want to sound boastful, just confident.
"What were they like, do you know? Have you seen them about today? Perhaps we can all work together to achieve our goal..." He tried to sound inquisitive without sounding too forward. They could be spies for the Guild afterall.

[sblock=OOC]Gather Information +5[/sblock]


----------



## Majin (Jan 23, 2007)

Shadowleaf stands nearby, taking in every word of his companions and the man they are talking to, eyes darting occasionally about the room, as if expecting an ambush; a normal paranoid response from the scarred elf.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 27, 2007)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> "What were they like, do you know? Have you seen them about today? Perhaps we can all work together to achieve our goal...".





"They seemed confident enough and looked like they knew how to use their bows, or said they could at the bar. I didn't see them this morning when they left out, so I can't be certain of much more than just what I saw. I hope you guys can get this done, gods know the quicker the better."


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 27, 2007)

Ulrich dove into the stew hungrily, after his third bowl his hunger was abated.

He kept his ears open, but added little to the conversation other then the occasional burp.

OOC: Just letting you know I am still watching, just have little to say about the other hunters.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 27, 2007)

"Sven did plan on returning today with the captain, correct?" Riley asks the group.  "Seems he's taking a while, and I just wanted to make sure that we were waiting here for a reason." 

He leans into the table and whispers, so that only they can hear, "The stew isn't _that_ good, afterall."  He smiles, and then takes a large gulp from the offered drink.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 27, 2007)

_Sylvan Glade_

Although the woman who opened the door to the inn did not wear any badge or symbol, it was obvious by the way the server's face went rigid for a moment that the town's marshal had arrived.

Dressed in well worn leathers, she approached you all with a purposeful stride and held an air of authority about her that was easy to recognize in a rural setting like Aulbesmil. Following behind her was a dog of mixed ancestory, but from its size it looked to be at least half mastiff or wolf hound.

"I am Captain Ghini Eagleye. I am told by Sven that while you may look like little more than merchant guards, you have already encountered some of our wolves. I was also informed there was five of you..."


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 27, 2007)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> _Sylvan Glade_
> "I am Captain Ghini Eagleye. I am told by Sven that while you may look like little more than merchant guards, you have already encountered some of our wolves. I was also informed there was five of you..."




"Good day to you too, ma'am," Riley says as he stands up and extends his hand in greeting.  His friendly tone belied the sarcasm in the statement; he was well aware that she hadn't bid them a good day, or even said hello, for that matter.  Still, he presented a wide smile and a helping hand, though he was sure that he already didn't like the woman.

"I'm certain Mr. Himdahl will be with us soon enough.  Just getting a feel for the place, I'm sure.  Won't you sit with us?" he asks as he produces a chair for her.


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 28, 2007)

*"Your informants have not led you astray errr...Captain."* Ulrich said awkardly while finishing a mug of hard cider. He did not make eye contact with the woman, perhaps out of shyness. Spending most of your life in a monastary has that effect.


----------



## xmanii (Jan 28, 2007)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> "How about I get you all a drink, for the duty you are doing for us all?"





"Aye, me throat is parched, walking behind that horse all blasted day!" Khondar exclaims loudly.


----------



## xmanii (Jan 28, 2007)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> _Sylvan Glade_
> 
> 
> "I am Captain Ghini Eagleye. I am told by Sven that while you may look like little more than merchant guards, you have already encountered some of our wolves. I was also informed there was five of you..."





Giving her a blank look, Khondar takes another drink of his ale, wiping the ale from his beard, after setting the tankard down.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 29, 2007)

Albion wasn't good at reading people, so he couldn't tell if the man was holding back or just didn't have anything to say.
_No matter. Maybe the others will wish to work together with this mystery band..._
"Yes. The quicker the better." He looked over his shoulder, out the shop window, and saw a woman in light armor leading a large dog into the inn. He remembered Sven said the Captain was a woman and that she would be there shortly. "Ah. Excuse me. The good Captain will be expecting me at the Glade no doubt. I hope to speak with you again, _Maester_ Trus." The unfamiliar word seemed to fit well with his phony Luskan accent.
Albion left the general store and walked back to the inn with a quickened step. Law enforcement officers were always sticklers for punctuality; he was sure he'd get an earful for his tardiness.
_Not the best way to start off, but then again, I_ am _a merchant._ He grinned at nothing. _I was just mingling..._
He stepped into the Sylvan Glade for the first time and wasn't at all surprised to see the only patrons at the moment were his companions.
"Greetings!" he said and walked over to the others. "I hope you don't mind my absence? I felt the need to chat with the local mercantile..."
It wasn't really a lie and he didn't mind if the good Captain thought less of him, for it was all part of the act.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 30, 2007)

_The Sylvan Glade_



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> "Good day to you too, ma'am," Riley says as he stands up and extends his hand in greeting.  His friendly tone belied the sarcasm in the statement; he was well aware that she hadn't bid them a good day, or even said hello, for that matter.  Still, he presented a wide smile and a helping hand, though he was sure that he already didn't like the woman.
> 
> "I'm certain Mr. Himdahl will be with us soon enough.  Just getting a feel for the place, I'm sure.  Won't you sit with us?" he asks as he produces a chair for her.




"Thank you, but no. There are many things I need to see to check on besides the stew."

Glancing towards the cowled form of Shadowleaf, Captain Ghini appeared ready to speak to him when Albion/Himdahl entered the inn.

Turning around at his entrance, Albion saw the woman's features soften slightly, but was not sure what if he had missed something, or if he was seeing something that wasn't there. She simply nodded slightly at his explanation and then addressed them all.

"I asked Sven to bring me back experienced hunters from Dagger Falls, and I get a group of rowdies and merchant guards. The last merchant that brought guards with him was torn to shreds in his sleep, but so far you have fared better than he did with his first meeting. The offer is five silver per wolf slain and I would hope you realize the town is giving all they can for a bounty so high."


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 30, 2007)

"Daryc Himdahl, furniture merchant out of Luskan," he said and offered Captain Ghini a relaxed handshake. "Like I told Maester Trus: Waterdeep isn't known for its muscle, Captain Ghini."  He gave her a contrite smile and sat down with the others.
_It must be the most exciting thing to happen to Aulbesmil in two generations,_ he thought while listening with an intent look. He wanted to hear the others say the offered bounty was fine before doing so himself. They were as much _his_ merchant guards as he was a merchant, afterall.


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 1, 2007)

Ulrich falls silent when he hears the townsfolk will be strapped financially with paying them the bounty.

Once they were done, he would give most of his share back, keeping just enough to live on. The Ilamatari would have it no other way.


----------



## xmanii (Feb 1, 2007)

Khondar continues eating as he listens to the lady.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 1, 2007)

Riley really hadn't thought about any sort of payment for hunting the wolves.  He was honestly just in it for the adventure.  A few coins would be nice, however, but he'd probably refuse most of it when the time came.  He kept those thoughts to himself for the time being, however, and continued listening to the captain.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 1, 2007)

"That will be acceptable, Captain. I don't think any of us are in it for the money..." Albion said after a few moments of thoughtful silence all around.
_Under different circumstances, I'd be in it for the money,_ he added to himself.
"We have four skins as it were. Would you care to discuss strategies with us over dinner tonight? We're buying..."


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 1, 2007)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> "That will be acceptable, Captain. I don't think any of us are in it for the money..." Albion said after a few moments of thoughtful silence all around.
> _Under different circumstances, I'd be in it for the money,_ he added to himself.
> "We have four skins as it were. Would you care to discuss strategies with us over dinner tonight? We're buying..."




The slightest trace of either a smirk, or possibly a thin smile, flashed across the Captain's face at Albion's remark.

"Such goodwill is rare these days, the others that rode in before you fought to get their food and drinks included with the price of the reward. If Luis had not placed the good of the community over his own interests, I wonder if they would have rode out as quickly as they came."

Making a soft clicking sound as she looked down towards her now resting canine, the large dog stretched as it rose and began to walk towards the door.

"I will leave you to your devices, but will pass on the dinner offer for now. Consider yourself having two gold in credit under my name and should you discover a restlessness, feel free to take a walk along the river. The last two people we lost were loggers harvesting ironwood to the east."

With that she turned and walked towards the door.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 2, 2007)

Albion watched her leave, not being able to stop himself from curiously wondering what all of her little micro-mannerisms meant. He narrowed his eyes at her back just before the door to the inn closed in her wake.
_I'll keep my eye on that one,_ he thought to himself with a tinge of cynicism. He didn't survive this long by trusting the supposed "good guys" to be good guys. If he ever felt he was being too judgmental, he always had himself to model after. _Expect the unexpected._
"Is anyone feeling restless?" he asked his companions. He didn't feel particularly restless himself, but he wasn't about to let himself become useless.


----------



## Majin (Feb 2, 2007)

"You don't know the half of it," Shadowleaf rasps as he shoulders past, heading outside the inn to get some "fresh air".


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 2, 2007)

"I was thinking the same thing," Riley says.  "I should think a walk along the river will do us all some good."


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 2, 2007)

Albion rolled his eyes at the albino's departure and nodded at Riley.
"Let's get going then; darkfall isn't too far off." Albion walked outside to join the elven ranger and waited for the others to follow.


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 2, 2007)

*"One moment."* Ulrich let out a long burp and then a satisfied sigh. *"Alright, now I am ready."*


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 7, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> *"One moment."* Ulrich let out a long burp and then a satisfied sigh. *"Alright, now I am ready."*




"Excuse you," Riley smiles.  He adjusts his blue-tinted glasses and walks out the door.  "Where is the river, anyway?"


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 9, 2007)

Moving through the town, you easily see the river, as well as the mill it powers, to the east of the town. Walking along its banks you see several smaller trails branching from it, some looking to be footpaths, while others were larger and seemed to be logging trails.

From the look of the sun, you figure there is four more hours of daylight remaining and the forest is yours for the searching.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 10, 2007)

"Well then," Riley begins.  "Anybody up for a stroll through the woods?  Seems we have plenty of light left; might as well do what we're here to do, no?"


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 10, 2007)

Albion stared grimly down the paths into the woods and looked at the others after Riley encouraged exploring to gauge their reactions.
"Are you familiar with the area...Shadowleaf?" he asked while loading a quarrel into his crossbow.


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 11, 2007)

*"As long as we do not stray far from the path we should be fine."* Ulrich said reassuringly/


----------



## xmanii (Feb 17, 2007)

Hammer in hand, Khalen peers about suspiciously, as quiet as he can be (in his armor).


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 17, 2007)

Albion thought the albino should lead the way, but wasn't in the mood to put up with elven haughtiness.
"That should keep us from getting lost, yeah," he responded to the half-giant. After that last encounter, he didn't want any more adventure until he had a hot bath. He doubted they'd see much action on the trail.
He nodded forward to the others and followed his own direction, crossbow leading.


----------



## Majin (Feb 19, 2007)

Shadowleaf stood, blinking away the pain of the sun from his sensitive eyes. Lost in his own thoughts he did not hear Albion's question and when he finally turned he saw his companions were already moving away from him. He followed a short distance behind them, not really knowing why.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 21, 2007)

As the group pressed deeper into the woods, each member seemed to be lost in their own thoughts and moved more out of a simple desire to place one foot in front of the other than with any plan on how to search for the animals they had been hired to hunt. The sun continued its slow journey towards the west when each one seemed to notice that the woods around them had grown quiet, almost too quiet as the bards would say.

Glancing to the side of the river, they could see that a giant oak had fallen across the slightly raised banks of the riverbed creating a natural bridge, or perhaps in this case a boundry of some kind.

No matter what the tree might mean, one thing does quickly become clear, the small group is no longer alone, as once more a long howl fills the woods and the largest wolf any of them has ever seen before emerges from the shadows at the base of the tree and charges towards them.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 21, 2007)

Eyes wide open, and his mouth agape, Riley steps back in awe of the impressive wolf.  As it begins its charge, he reaches into his component pouch and retrieves a bit of fine powder.  After a few words and a quick hand gesture, he released the powder into the air, and a bright cone of color emerges from his hand, engulfing the large wolf.

ooc: _Color Spray_


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 21, 2007)

_Gods...!_ Albion thought, anxious and frustrated at the new hostile arrival. He strongly considered running but thought better of it when he saw his companions move to defend. Not one for frontline defense, Albion veered off from the others a little, conveniently out of the giant wolf's charging path, and made to circle around behind it to attack with his handy crossbow.

[sblock=OOC]Hand Crossbow - 2 (1d4) 19x2
Sneak Attack 1d6[/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 22, 2007)

OOC: Hold Action until all spells are cast then attempt to Trip wolf with Improved Trip, If successful Attempt to Initiate a Grapple on my free attack.


----------



## xmanii (Feb 23, 2007)

"By Moradin's beard!" Khondar shouts out, as heads off the wolf's charge, readying his hammer to put in a blow.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 25, 2007)

[sblock=Combat Rd 1]
Dire wolf (juv): 20 (16/?? hp, 18, hit 7 damage to Ulrich) 
Albion: 19 (1, miss, botch not confirmed)
Ulrich: 17 (10, miss)
Riley: 17 (Cast Color Spray, DC 14, wolf rolled 15)
Shadowleaf: 7 (23, hit, critical not confirmed, 7 damage)
Khondar: 1 (18, hit 9 damage)[/sblock]

In a blur of fur and fangs, the wolf closed the distance between it and the hunters. Leaping at the man giant, the wolf’s weight almost sent them both to the ground as it bit deeply into Ulrich’s shoulder. As Ulrich struggled to free himself from the wolf, Albion slid to the side of the trail and raised his hand crossbow up quickly. Pulling the trigger, the bolt remained in place as the small weapon misfired.

Throwing the wolf off him, Ulrich tried to mount a counter attack against the wolf, but his vision blurred and his legs threatened to buckle from the wolf’s bite. As he lashed out with his kick, the wolf leapt out of the way easily.

Chanting as quickly as he could, Riley extended his hand and a small blast of colors arced from it and washed over the wolf. Shaking its head as it fought off the effects of the spell, the wolf was distracted as Shadowleaf and Khondar closed in to assist Ulrich.

A bright spray of blood and the heavy sound of bones breaking were the result of the combined attacks, and as the wolf staggered, it was obvious that the wounds had hurt it greatly.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 26, 2007)

Albion looked at his crossbow, annoyed at its misfire.
_That's what you get for stealing from unknown deceased assassins,_ he thought ruefully. He cocked the handheld weapon once more and made sure the catch was in place properly before aiming and firing at the large wolf.


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 26, 2007)

Foregoing tactics, Ulrich flailed a meaty fist at the thing.

ooc; Full round for double damage as per PH2


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 27, 2007)

Taking a step backwards, it looked as if the wolf meant to flee into the woods, but with a long howl of pain it lunged forward once more and knocked the dwarven priest to the ground. Although the dwarven race believed that it was carved from the heart of the earth itself, they were still flesh and bone, and as the wolf’s fangs bit deeply into the priest’s throat, Khondar wondered if this would be the day he walked the path to the eternal forge. 

Albion’s weapon did not misfire a second time and as the bolt sunk deeply into the side of the wolf, it raised a blood soaked muzzle towards him and seemed to stare at him through golden eyes that promised he would be the next to fall.

Trying to force his body into motion, Ulrich locked his fists together and brought them down towards the wolf. The sudden movement made his vision swim and what was meant to be a hard strike turned into a weak push that seemed to help the wounded wolf jump from the dwarf’s body and away from the strike.

[sblock=Combat Rd 2 partial]
Dire wolf (juv): 20 (21/?? hp, 24, crit confirmed 17 damage to Khondar) 
Albion: 19 (17, hit, 5 pts damage)
Ulrich: 17 (6, miss)
Riley: 17 
Shadowleaf: 7
Khondar: 1 (-7 hps)[/sblock]

Pausing for IG and perhaps Majin’s reaction to what has happened.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 27, 2007)

Surprised, and out of effective spells, Riley steps back and says a quick prayer to Mystra as he draws his longbow and knocks an arrow.  As he finishes the words to his prayer, he lets the arrow fly.

ooc: five foot step away from the wolf, draw, and fire.  And prayer.  Lots of prayer.


----------



## Majin (Feb 27, 2007)

Shadowleaf silently continued the task of exterminating his current target, ignoring the bloody chaos around him.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 27, 2007)

Albion stared back at the wolf with an expecting smirk, both accepting of his eminent demise and the possibility that young Riley and the albino might slay the wild beast while its attention was on him.
_Bring it on, wolfie..._


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 28, 2007)

Rd 2 Complete

Taking a step backwards, it looked as if the wolf meant to flee into the woods, but with a long howl of pain it lunged forward once more and knocked the dwarven priest to the ground. Although the dwarven race believed that it was carved from the heart of the earth itself, they were still flesh and bone, and as the wolf’s fangs bit deeply into the priest’s throat, Khondar wondered if this would be the day he walked the path to the eternal forge. 

Albion’s weapon did not misfire a second time and as the bolt sunk deeply into the side of the wolf, it raised a blood soaked muzzle towards him and seemed to stare at him through golden eyes that promised he would be the next to fall.

Trying to force his body into motion, Ulrich locked his fists together and brought them down towards the wolf. The sudden movement made his vision swim and what was meant to be a hard strike turned into a weak push that seemed to help the wounded wolf jump from the dwarf’s body and away from the strike.

Taking a step backwards and bringing his bow up, the young mage fired an arrow into the gathering, but his caution proved to be his too much as the arrow buried itself in the ground by the fallen body of the dwarf missing the wolf entirely.

Ignoring the fallen dwarf for now, the albino ranger brought his blade down once more and sunk it deeply into the wolf's side. Even as it pulled itself free to snarl once in Shadowleaf's face, its legs crumbled beneath it and the fight left it, its blood mixing with that of the dwarf's on the ground beside it.

[sblock=Combat Rd 2 finished]
Dire wolf (juv): 20 (-26/25 hp, 24, crit confirmed 17 damage to Khondar, wolf dying)
Albion: 19 (17, hit, 5 pts damage)
Ulrich: 17 (6, miss)
Riley: 17 (10, miss)
Shadowleaf: 7 (16, hit, 5 pts damage)
Khondar: 1 (-7 hps)[/sblock]


----------



## Majin (Feb 28, 2007)

Shadowleaf studied the wolf after it fell. Making certain it was dead, he cleaned his blades on the creature's coat and sheathed them. He then turned to quietly survey what the wolf had left in its wake and shook his head slightly. Wiping a loose strand of silvery hair out of his eyes the albino spoke under his breath, in a voice like grinding coal, "This was only a juvenile. What will the lot of you do when confronted with its mother?" he posed, settling his daemonic colored eyes on the priest, choking on his own blood beneath him. 

He cursed in elvish and bent down before the dwarf, ready to attempt to stabalize him as best he can if other aid does not come.


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 28, 2007)

Though not formally trained in the healing arts, it was Ilmater's will to help others in need. Ulrich desperately tried to remember the ministrations of some of his more skilled brethren from the monastary as he attempted to staunch his ally's bleeding.

OOC: I have an untrained +2 heal, Shadowleaf maybe you could try an aid another check to help. Or vice versa I will aid your check.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 28, 2007)

"I've had about enough of that!" Albion spat through clenched teeth; the adrenaline of battle was wearing off and the grim reality that he almost died setting in. "You're stumbling around with a shredded leg, putting us all at risk! What are _you_ gonna do when we confront its mother? Bleed on it?"
He watched the albino bend over Khondar and try an obviously unpracticed hand at keeping him stable. When the half-giant Ulrich offered help, Albion felt better about the situation. If Khondar lived, he wouldn't be happy to hear the elf had a hand in it; it would be worse if the elf was the only one.
_Er..._ He remembered the whole giant-dwarf animosity. _Stubborn fools!_


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 28, 2007)

"What can I do to help," Riley asks, obviously lost.  Healing was not his strong point.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 28, 2007)

Albion knew he couldn't be any use; he wasn't even any good at killing, much less keeping someone alive.
"Give them some room, Riley," he said as more of a suggestion. He didn't have any reason to be angry at the kid at least.
There was one thing he could do however: make sure nothing snuck up on them. He bent down, slowly pulled his spent quarrel out of the wolf carcass, and wiped it off before putting it back in place in his crossbow.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 1, 2007)

As Riley watched the larger man and elf lean over the body of the dwarf, the blood did not seem to be slowing.

Heal checks: Shadowleaf: 4 (Aid another fail), Ulrich: 6 (Heal check fail), Khondar: did not auto stabalize. Khondar -8

The dwarf's blood was a stark contrast to the alabastor skin of the elf and as Ulrich's deep voice boomed in his ear to apply pressure with a thick wad of cloth, the monk worked quickly pressing his finger against the dwarf in seemingly random sections of his chest, legs, and arms temporarily slowing the flow of blood through the body. While he knew that without divine assistance the dwarf's life would hang in the balance for the next few days, for now he was as stable as Ulrich could make him.

Heal check: Shadowleaf: 13 (aid another pass), Ulrich 19 (Heal check succeed), Khondar stabilized at -8

[sblock=XP]For the juv wolf, everyone gets 150 XP.[/sblock]


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 1, 2007)

Ulrich and the albino were in better shape than the dwarf but only by half. Albion knew he wasn't strong enough to lift the cleric, unscathed or not, and couldn't visualize a young wizard being much help in the heavy burden department, so the would-be healers were probably going to be stuck with carrying Khondar back to town.
_A lot of good I am,_ he thought to himself critically. Teamwork was never really his thing anyway.
"Can you two lift him? We need to get him back to town as quickly as possible; I don't think Riley or I can do it..." He grudgingly looked to the albino and tried to ignore Ulrich's still bleeding wounds.


----------



## hero4hire (Mar 1, 2007)

Ulrich stood up and wiped his bloody hands on his shirt, which was alsready stained with his own blood.*"We must make a stretcher. Carrying him like a side of beef could kill him."* He looked to his belongings. *"I have a bedroll. We need to long straight treelimbs..I think"* he looked to the others hoping one of them had more woodlore then himself.


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 1, 2007)

Albion glanced around until he spotted a healthy sapling near to the path. He put his crossbow away, drew his concealed dagger, and walked over to the small tree to strip it of its branches. He didn't put too much effort into it before pulling the sapling up by its roots and tossing it down on the path in front of Khondar.
"That should do for one," he said, not giving any mind to the type of tree or the strength of its wood. That sort of thing was for hillbillies and hermits to worry about.

[sblock=OOC]Excuse my initiative, DM :\ [/sblock]


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 3, 2007)

Making a crude stretcher with the cloaks and saplings available, Khondar is placed on it. The woods around you are beginning to cast long shadows as the sun begins its decent in earnest.

Actions?


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 3, 2007)

Riley hefts up a corner of the stretcher the best he can and walks with the others, presumably back to town.


----------



## xmanii (Mar 4, 2007)

Khondar silently lays on the stretcher.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 5, 2007)

The trek is slow as care is given not to jostle the critically wounded dwarf more than necessary. You enter the outskirts of the town as night falls and looking up the moon seems to picking up the first hint of the red hue that will fill it over the next few days.

[sblock=ooc]I will let you all decide what to do next, but I think Hipp is out of the area for a couple of days, so the most vocal of you will be missing. It is good to see you back Xmanii, as I was worried you had left us.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 5, 2007)

"A red moon," Riley comments.  "Seems a bit ominous, considering."  He looks down at the disabled dwarf, and his heart goes out to him.  _Be with him, Mother_, he silently prays even though the dwarf worships a deity other than his own.


----------



## xmanii (Mar 7, 2007)

Khondar barely makes a sound as he is manhandled.


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 13, 2007)

Albion helped carry the stretcher back to town and breathed a sigh of relief when the group made the journey safely in the night.
"We need a priest and I don't remember seeing any around," the rogue said to the moon. His eyes scanned the gathering darkness, his elven heritage allowing him to still see relatively well.


----------



## xmanii (Mar 14, 2007)

Khondar finds himself in a cavern, barely lit, with a slight mist on the ground. The cavern seems to be expertly cut, though he doesn't notice it. His garb is his priestly garb, but like the cavern wall, he doesn't notice that at all either.

There is one passageway leading out. It never occurs to him to try and figure out which way it leads, nor does he think about he got here, he just knows that he should take that passageway.

Mist swirling in his footsteps, he goes toward the passageway.

[sblock]
Verbatim, can you send me an email at patsite at calandyr dot com? 
[/sblock]


----------

